# Weekend hunt (Pics)



## whitehorse (Jan 28, 2008)

Here are a few pics of our sunday morning hunt on opener...

Geese were all over, decoyed pretty well, shooting was less than par. Opening day, sucked, but gotta have those bad days once and a while.

An 8 bird morning (shooting was at fault, not the geese)





































I worked very hard to get here.....

I drive a dodge stratus!



















I guess this is the new thing in taking pictures..... SOOO, we had to keep up


----------



## rednek (Dec 29, 2006)

nice pics, i see jake actullay hit one :lol:


----------



## whitehorse (Jan 28, 2008)

jake shot the least and got the most birds... seemed like right before we'd shoot at a goose, all of a sudden they'd fall from the sky... he's too quick and takes the birds we're aiming at...


----------



## rednek (Dec 29, 2006)

i guess he took some skill form alex 8) looks like yall had fun


----------



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

Nice work boys :beer: Chicks cant resist the point! 8)


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

I love the Stratus


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

You guys burn so much money driving trucks and pulling trailors. We sport the cars. 8) We were running traffic today, we did have to call alot and flag alot but it was worth it.


----------



## rednek (Dec 29, 2006)

but its guys like me with trucks that have to come get you guys with cars out of muddy fields 8)


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

I will just walk out since I have sillo's. Plus Farmers hate it when there are ruts.


----------



## rednek (Dec 29, 2006)

ok i will give you that..... but i got some good muddin fields bring your car and well go have some fun!!


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

ya and then with my second shot i would always shoot the same bird at the same time as someone else.

but whitehorse i guess i lied i said i had 18 left in the box there was only 17 left but 8 shots for the weekend aint bad

we got one of them bronzies to i thought they were somethin special? maybe he will taste even better


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

We are never ever plucking or skinning a bird again.


----------



## mshutt (Apr 21, 2007)

HAHAHAHAH you tried that on early season geese??? hahahahahah

BL they are SO much easier to do come october...SO much easier haha im seriously laughin my arse off right now...i hate breasting these early season geese they are tough as hell to tear the skin down to the wings cant imagine tearing all the feathers off and skinning it would be like :lol:


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Thats how trapper wanted them. I would never do a goose like that. It took an extra hour to do.


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

Wow I'm glad im not the only one that thinks there harder to clean in the early season, I thought I had gotten weaker.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

blhunter3 said:


> We are never ever plucking or skinning a bird again.


Let me understand.....you're not going to skin them or pluck them.So you're going to eat them with the feathers on???


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Congrates guys! :beer:


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

A person can just cut out the breast.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Most early season birds are a pain to clean. Bring on the fatty breasts!


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

blhunter3 said:


> A person can just cut out the breast.


You still have to pluck or skin the breast.I agree with above.......Early season Canadas are a batch to clean.


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

> Bring on the fatty breasts!


Nothing like them in the world! Now we are hunting!!!!


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

trapper wanted the whole goose plucked/skinned. I am not into that


----------



## whitehorse (Jan 28, 2008)

Leo Porcello said:


> Most early season birds are a pain to clean. Bring on the fatty breasts!


I see no difference, I just cut and pull then a couple more cuts and bam! ready to go... plucking would be a different story... specially with those little pin feathers


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

I see a huge difference. Late season birds, a little slice and pull the fat right off. Early season birds cut, pull, cut, pull, cut, pull, and do your best not to rip the meat. Also a huge difference in the mess factor. But what do I know. I am only going on the one late season goose I shot last year and the one early season goose I shot this year!


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

I see no difference in the geese we shoot in Battle Lake too


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Come winter time you will notice the difference! Just don't let the birds freeze before you clean them, but I agree there is a difference when you open the breast up. Fatty ones just rip right open IMHO! Cleaning them in August has been frustrating at times! They don't rip open as easy for me.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Last year we shot the last goose a week before thanksgiving and it was like the rest of them we shot that year. Tough as hell to skin.


----------



## nowski10 (Jan 27, 2006)

goosehunternd said:


> Nice work boys :beer: Chicks cant resist the point! 8)


 HAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! You are my favorite "Shocker Pro-staffer"


----------



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

hey nick, you forgot your FD/Underaurmor beanie in my pickup FYI


----------



## nowski10 (Jan 27, 2006)

Ya i will be with you guys in a week or two. Shawn might come to TRF and hunt so i will get it from him. Im going to check a couple fields tonight. I will give you a call later.

Nick


----------



## nowski10 (Jan 27, 2006)

Ya i will be with you guys in a week or two. Shawn might come to TRF and hunt so i will get it from him. Im going to check a couple fields tonight. I will give you a call later.

Nick


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

USSapper said:


> I love the Stratus


First thing I thought of when I saw it....the SNL Will Ferral Clip, "I drive a Dodge Stratus!!!". :lol:

Nice pics


----------



## whitehorse (Jan 28, 2008)

Chris Hustad said:


> USSapper said:
> 
> 
> > I love the Stratus
> ...


i tried finding that clip to post on here, but couldn't find it on youtube... would have been classic


----------



## hunter121390 (Nov 7, 2006)

nice pics. i like the ones with tthe fog in it.


----------

